# Windows 10 upgrade



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have just spent the better part of three weeks upgrading four of my computers to Windows 10 and have 3 left to go (they will stay Win 7). Here's some of my experiences.

1. Windows 10 pretty much ain't worth (nothing like getting to the point!). Once installed, it looks, feels and operates mostly like Win 7, but glitzier. For the most part, it kinda looks like Apple software.

2. Somethings have been spread all over hell and creation. If you're used to doing tweaking and system changes, what was once pretty much under the Control Panel has now been split between "Settings" and Control Panel. Have to spend a lot of time looking for what's where.

3. Some things, like the "Action Center" must have been designed by the same engineers who design equipment and never have to work with it.

The system will display a message in the lower right hand corner. When you left click on the Action Center box, it will show you the notifications, but then they disappear when you move the mouse. To see the message, you must right click on the icon, then left click on "Open action center", THEN you can get to the message.

This kind of silly behavior occurs in multiple places.

4. A number of the software packages I have installed needed to be upgraded to work under Win 10. A lot of buying, reinstalling and tweaking required. More than made me happy! I stayed with some of the old packages because I didn't like the way the vendors new packages looked or behaved. E.g., Acronis True Image backup software.

5. Windows 10 Anniversary update: SO I get Win 10 installed, then immediately get a notice that updates are available (I had just downloaded 4GB of Win 10 a few days before). Thinking "OK", I start the download--4.1 GB later, I get the "Anniversary update" which is a complete re-installed/upgrade like the previous download. Arrrrgh!

6. Fixes and Updates get installed automatically. This one is going bite (byte?) Microsoft in the butt big time, but, then again, what do I know. I wonder what will happen when MS releases an update with a bug that takes the system down---and all MS Win 10 systems go down simultaneously? Do I hear anti-trust actions someplace?

Ralph


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Man I'm out of the loop with regard to windows. Was there a Windows 8 and 9? I can't believe I haven't paid attention to Microsoft for a few years when I used to all the time. We run Macs at home, but have a Windows 7 machine at our office. It told me once to download 10 so I downloaded it and then nothing happened so it stayed 7. I guess it will stay 7.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Macs here as well, had to fire up the old PC awhile ago for some reason or another, felt so dirty afterwards.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I upgraded to windows ten and lost everything on my computer. Luckily was able to do a go back and return to my old system. Now I dont know if its me but iam think they on purpose put updates into my old system to make it run slow, or a program wont run. The solution is to either do more updates or upgrade to windows ten. Both my wife and I are frustrated and said we are saving up for a mac and being done with this crap.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My daughter changed my computer from Windows auto download on my computer so sneaky Microsoft can't force Win 10 on it


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

hog987 said:


> I upgraded to windows ten and lost everything on my computer. Luckily was able to do a go back and return to my old system. Now I dont know if its me but iam think they on purpose put updates into my old system to make it run slow, or a program wont run. The solution is to either do more updates or upgrade to windows ten. Both my wife and I are frustrated and said we are saving up for a mac and being done with this crap.


I've never regretted dumping my PC in favor of a Mac. A viable option is to look at the Mac mini's, basically plug your old keyboard, mouse, and monitor into this cute little box and you have a Mac without the Mac price. Liked the first one so much replaced the wife's PC with another Mac mini and have had ZERO issues in over three years. No lock ups, blue screens o death, etc etc etc. Plug it in, turn it on and no downloading updates for half a day or better either. Everything we had at the time worked with the new Macs except for an very old Dell printer, replaced it with an Epson that was air print compatible, can print from either mac, both iPhone's and the iPad thru wifi.

We are an Apple household now, both iPhones, the Macs and the Apple TV all work flawlessly with one another, pictures and calendars stay updated across all devices as well. Also have the Apple Time Capsule that automatically backs up both our macs every hour and our iPhones anytime they are plugged in to charge.

A few things are different from a PC, but usually doesn't take very long to get used to it.

They start at $499, I added the fusion drive to mine, basically a hybrid hard drive and flash memory in one.

http://www.apple.com/mac-mini/


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Macs are not perfect either....but they beat the crap out of Windows.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Macs are not perfect either....but they beat the crap out of Windows.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I've had two issues with my Mac, none with the wife's. Both issues were connected, Time Capsule wouldn't back mine up, was fine on the wife's, solved it over the phone with Apple support, did something a little different the second time shortly afterwards, turns out the update had a glitch in it when downloaded, made sure I had a recent backup, took it to the Apple store, they wiped the drive and memory then reloaded the newest OS from a hard copy, brought it home and was good to go soon as the Time Capsule restored it back to the last backup.

Like I said before, have had my Mac mini for over three years, still haven't memorized the Mac version of ctrl-alt-del. The only times I have needed to force a program or app to shut down is a third party app not from the App Store.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

My first Mac was a mini. Still my main computer. Got my wife a MacBook Air. Only problem has been with an hp printer. Hp has terrible Mac support. I did reformat my Mac mini a year ago when I put in a solid state drive and doubled memory. Now it flies. When I used to deal with Windows I never did the upgrades. I always did a full reformat with full version installation of whatever Windows version was at the time. I think that practice caused me to avoid many windows issues. But even then I found I needed to reformat a Windows machine once a year to keep it running good and fast. But when I stopped playing video games that was needed less and less


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Update on Windows 10:

Being somewhat OCD (and maybe a little masochistic), I have been messing with MS Windows 10 a lot.

My advice: If you're considering upgrading or buying a new PC with Windows 10---DON'T! If you absolutely need Windows software, stay with Windows 7. If you don't, go with a Mac or Linux.

Here's why (BTW: I have 7 PC's, 2 iPads):

#1 Reason: The automatic updates will, at some point, nail you! I had a problem where my backup software clashed with the automatic updates. Took me a month to get it all straightened out. Further, you cannot control what updates get installed--this showed up on one of my older PC's and caused a problem. Then there is the "quiet hours" restart (This one was partially my fault), I left an important, lengthy email, that I was writing, open over night. Came in the next morning and the system had restarted; email lost! Damn!

#2 Reason: P-poor design on a number of features. A) Now, instead of a "Control Panel", which was moderately poor design to begin with, there is now the Control Panel and Settings. Look here/look there--you might find what you need. B) Some stupid design, e.g., the Sound icon on the task bar. Click on the Sound icon and it pops up a the volume control, and, as soon as you move the mouse onto the panel, IT FRIGGING DISAPPEARS! You have to right click the Sound icon, then left click the "Open volume mixer" just to get to where you can adjust the volume level!

#3 Reason: Changing settings! So you go through all the hassle to get things working the way you want, lo and behold, an automatic update is installed and some of your settings have reverted! E.g., firewall.

So, I repeat, go Mac, go Linux, stay where you're at, but wait another 3-4 years for Windows 10 to get it's head out of the toilet!

Ralph

I am so glad that I didn't touch my wife's PC! Otherwise, we would be in divorce court.


----------



## zimbo (Nov 21, 2015)

Ive just done a factory reset on my wifes computer to get rid of win 10. It made the thing so slow she could make tea whilst waiting for a program to open - and cost us a fortune in bandwidth updating itself the whole time - also felt to me like it tried to give way too much control of what you did to microsoft.

Next machines are probably going to be linux.


----------

